# Spare Tire Sub - JBL BassPro Hub



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

couple of things, the install from your OEM headunit to the JBL sub would be pretty easy...I believe there is a how-to here on how to tap into the audio signal and hook up the adapter needed. 

200w is not gonna be much bass, especially inside the spare and only being 11". I'm not sure what trim level cruze you have, but if you currently have a spare, the tools are inside the wheel hub where that sub is intended to go. Not sure if it even fits inside the wheel itself. If you have an eco model, those have a different trunk liner and that would need to be removed or modified. I would just go with a prefab box with a single 10" sub and a 500w amplifier. You could have everything as one unit and make it removable if you ever needed every square inch available back there.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I disagree with 200w not being much bass. I have a 12" JL W3V2 which is 300w RMS and it hits very hard. only 1" bigger and 100w more.


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm not really looking for the "intense, hear from a mile away" bass, just to add a little extra without giving up space/looks. I'm just not really pleased with the looks of other "low profile" subs.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

My suspicions were right, check this out






Dean is a LEGIT guy, so if he says its not as loud in a spare, he isn't lying. Youre not gonna get "mile away" bass even with twice as much power, especially with that shallow sub and tiny enclosure. 

The problem youre gonna run into is the bass roll off from the oem HU once you turn up the volume. I had to run an LC2i to help combat that when I just had a line out converter. Now that I'm running a full DSP, that's not an issue. With 200w, you need all the input you can give that little thing...so with any sub setup you might go with w/o a DSP, make sure to get an LC2i to "fix" the roll off issue.

All the reviews do say "for what it is" its good...so just keep that in mind if you do go with it. 

Comparing a JL 12" that needs more than 1cu ft to this little guy is not a fair comparison, btw...even with less power going to the JL, its probably going to be "louder" just because of its location and enclosure. Just given that response, Id doubt the poster's knowledge in this area, seriously.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> Just given that response, Id doubt the poster's knowledge in this area, seriously.


Would you?

Well you saying "200w is not gonna be much bass" is a complete assumption. An 11" driver isn't a bad size, plenty of 8's and 10's produce great bass. I would doubt your knowledge on the topic as well.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

All in all, to the right person, I think this is a great deal. Looks like you'd need to run a power cable from the battery back to this, seems about the same as installing a normal sub/amp and box.


----------

